# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Как создать криптокошелек и получать на него переводы

## acontinent

Тема блокчейна и различных криптовалют интересует даже тех, кто ранее был далек от новых технологий. Люди всех возрастов стремятся грамотно вложиться в «крипту», ведь вряд ли какие-нибудь иные активы смогут приносить настолько значительный доход в короткий срок. Впрочем, кто-то все еще не понимает, для чего многие на сегодняшний день стараются купить payton и какие перспективы это способно дать.
Основная причина обратить свое внимание на рынок криптовалют, разумеется, заключается в высочайшей доходности. К примеру, решая приобрести [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] сейчас, в ближайшие годы можно получить значительную прибыль. Ни один другой инвестиционный инструмент, включая золото просто-напросто не даст подобного эффекта. Об этом и многом другом вы можете узнать на официальном сайте payton.in. 
Впрочем, волатильность тут также велика, и очень многие инструменты не только быстро растут, но и время от времени падают по стоимости. Но в целом на более-менее длительном отрезке мы можем наблюдать постоянный рост, причем весьма серьезный. Конечно, при условии, что речь идет про токены с репутацией, к которым относят и PTN, и прочие активы на криптовалютном рынке. Однозначно до совершения покупки какого-либо актива его следует внимательно изучить. Но данный момент касается всех без исключения инвестиций.
Решившие купить ptn и прочие криптовалюты делают это для того, чтобы сберечь свои денежные средства во время кризисов. Т.к. очень многие активы, которые вчера казались достаточно надежными, сегодня обесцениваются. И пока продолжается кризис (а он, по мнению экспертов, надолго), интерес на криптовалюту будет только увеличиваться.
Наконец, криптовалюты покупают не только преследуя цель вложений, но и для того, чтобы просто переводить деньги между государствами. Ведь на сегодняшний день данные операции стали сложнее.

----------

